# Just playing - with B&W



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm just playing around with a few B&W files.



















These are monochrome squares - except that strictly speaking they aren't monochrome I think the B&W background serves to highlight the subject more than if the whole image had been in colour. What do you think? BTW: note the man halfway down the tower!! Rather him than me

Cheers


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

That's a cracking picture of the Spinnaker against a moody looking sky...did you take it?


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Krispy said:


> That's a cracking picture of the Spinnaker against a moody looking sky...did you take it?


 Surely

I had to remove a few intruding masts and associated rigging.

Thanks for the positive comment


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Here is another of the Dubai Clone in Pompey










mike


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

All three really strong subject and wonderfully executed .


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

I love playing around with B+W.

My neice on a chilly day.










And the number one love of my life with my Daughter in Law last year when they visited for the first time.


----------

